
ACID transactions in a globally distributed database - jchanimal
https://fauna.com/blog/consistent-transactions-in-a-globally-distributed-database
======
zarak
We have been spending a lot of time evaluating Fauna to Spanner and
Coackroach. I think the most interesting thing about Fauna is it does not rely
on Atomic Clocks or TrueTime. According to Coackroach TrueTime can cause
delays of up to 250ms
([https://www.cockroachlabs.com/tags/truetime/index.xml](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/tags/truetime/index.xml))
The alternative approach that Fauna takes of deriving the total ordering of
transactions using a raft replicated log does not have this limitation. This
also means Fauna is not dependent on a particular cloud provider or
infrastructure. The other really unique approach Fauna took is not trying to
provide SQL compatibility, which makes the Query Language used to interact
with the database much more powerful.

